# septante, huitante, octante, nonante / soixante-dix, quatre-vingts, quatre-vingt-dix



## marget

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Ce fil traite uniquement de l'*usage actuel* de ces nombres ; le pourquoi et l'historique de ces deux façons de compter sont hors sujet. Si cela vous intéresse, nous vous invitons à lire ce fil sur le forum Etymology & History of Languages.



			
				KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ce serait plutôt non*a*nte (90 et non 80) et sept*a*nte (70).


 Dit-on aussi _huitante_ en Suisse?


----------



## Gardefeu

En suisse oui; en Belgique non (où on dit quatre-vingts comme en France)


----------



## jester.

marget said:
			
		

> Dit-on aussi _huitante_ en Suisse?


Bien que ça me sonne très spécial, je crois que la réponse est oui.

Confirmez le dictionnaire WR. Clic.

Edit: Je suis trop tard


----------



## super_souris

merci a tous de vos reponses.

dit on aussi 'octante' pour quatre vingt en Belgique et en Suisse?


----------



## Ludito

En Belgique on ne dit que "quatre vingt". Pas de "huitante" ni de "octante".

Savez-vous où on dit huitante et où on dit octante?

Qu'en est-il du Québec?


----------



## Jumot

Au Québec, comme on a été colonisé par les Français  , on dit : soixante-dix, quatre-vingts et quatre-vingt-dix.

Julie


----------



## Gardefeu

... et je crois bien que nulle part on ne dit _octante_!


----------



## anangelaway

Gardefeu said:
			
		

> ... et je crois bien que nulle part on ne dit _octante_!


 
mmm... Certains pensent que c'est encore utilisé _localement en Suisse Romande_, et uniquement d'ailleurs. 


> 70 = soixante-dix ou septante : Suisse romande, au Val d'Aoste, en Belgique, au Zaïre et au Rwanda, le mot se rencontre encore à l'occasion dans le français régional de l'est de la France
> 
> 80 = quatre-vingt ou huitante : Localement, Vaud, Valais, Fribourg; Val d'Aoste
> *ou octante : localement en Suisse romande*
> 
> 90 = quatre-vingt-dix ou nonante : en Suisse; patois romands; en français régional de France (Lorraine, Franche-Comté, Ain, Pilat, Lyon, Beaujolais, Isère); Val d'Aoste et en Belgique (d'où il est passé au Rwanda et au Zaïre), il est d'un emploi courant.


 
Tandis que d'autres le démentent. 


> *OCTANTE*
> Un certain nombre de sources affirment que le synonyme (et doublet) _octante_ est encore employé en Suisse romande [...]. Pier (1926) écrit en fait : _Nos anc. textes donnent très souvent _octante_ ; il est fr. vieilli (voy. les dict.) et hors d'us. en Suisse romande sauf dans le langage administratif des Postes suisses_. Or, de nos jours, cette forme n'est plus du tout employée en Suisse romande, aux Postes ou ailleurs, dans quelque canton que ce soit.[...]


 
À mon avis, il doit bien y avoir encore _une ou deux_ personnes d'un certain âge qui doivent l'utiliser en Suisse Romande. Ce n'est que mon pressentiment.


----------



## Gardefeu

C'était juste un souvenir personnel: essayant de faire "couleur locale" lors d'un séjour un peu prolongé à Genève, j'avais risqué un _octante_ qui a déclenché l'hilarité des personnes présentes... Visiblement, les deux vieillards dont vous parlez n'étaient pas présents ce soir-là


----------



## zbrock77

Je me trouve en Belgique, en Suisse ou au Canada, que dois-je dire?
Septante ou soixante-dix, Nonante ou quatre-vingt dix?


----------



## Moiwouam

Belgique : septante ; quatre-vingts ; nonante
 Suisse : septante ; quatre-vingts (huitante dans certains cantons et octante rarissime) ; nonante
France : soixante-dix ; quatre-vingts ; quatre-vingt-dix
 Canada : soixante-dix ; quatre-vingts ; quatre-vingt-dix (mais septante et nonante y sont aussi courants)
Je précise que ce sont les formes les plus couramment utilisées à l'oral. Ensuite cela peut différer à l'écrit (où la version française peut être employée "pour faire littéraire") ou selon les régions.


----------



## Calamitintin

D'après une radio locale, au Luxembourg c'est comme en Belgique...!


----------



## ryba

[...]

Je voudrais savoir,

on dit en Suisse:

70 septante
80 octante/huitante
90 nonante

on dit en Belgique:

70 septante
80 quatre-vingt
90 nonante.

Est-ce que j'ai raison?

Est-ce que il ya d'autres exemples comme ça dans le monde francophone?/au monde francophone? (Je ne sais pas comment on dit) 

Merci en avance


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Oui, ryba, tu as raison.

Oui il y a d'autres régions de la francophonie où on utilise septante, huitante, octante, et nonante. Extrait des articles de Wikipedia: 

*Septante* est utilisé, entre autre, en Suisse, en Savoie, en RDC, au Rwanda et en Belgique;
*Huitante* est utilisé dans tous les cantons suisses romands sauf à Genève, Neuchâtel, dans le Jura et le Jura bernois, et non en Belgique comme le sont septante et nonante;
*Nonante* est utilisé, entre autre, en Suisse, en Belgique et en Savoie, même s'il n'est plus usité habituellement en France.
Certaines régions de l'est de la France, dit-on, utilisent ces formes (à confirmer)

Et les francophones du Canada, que disent-ils ?

Par ailleurs, la Septante est une traduction de la Torah supposée faite par 70 ou 72 personnes à Alexandrie, il y a bien longtemps...

A suivre, donc...

Stef


----------



## Aoyama

Il y a même *neuvante* (qui suit huitante), forme dialectale dans quelques cantons suisses, en Franche-Comté et dans le Dauphiné.


----------



## SwissPete

_Marius_, de Marcel Pagnol – Acte I, scène VIII



> HONORINE, elle fait des comptes avec application.
> 
> Soixante-huit et neuf, septante-sept, et huit, quatre-vingt-cinq et six, nonante et un.


Pourquoi _septante-sept_, et non _soixante-dix-sept_, et _nonante et un_ au lieu de _quatre-vingt-onze_ ?


----------



## melu85

Honorine est-elle belge?

_Adj. numéral cardinal inv., vieilli_ ou _région._ (notamment Belgique, Suisse romande, *frange orientale de la France*)


----------



## Ploupinet

En effet, c'est aujourd'hui utilisé en Belgique et en Suisse (note qu'en Suisse, ils ont en plus "huitante" ! ).
C'est sûrement aussi une façon ancienne de dire les nombres, qui en France n'est à l'heure actuelle plus utilisée


----------



## SwissPete

melu85 said:


> Honorine est-elle belge?
> _Adj. numéral cardinal inv., vieilli_ ou _région._ (notamment Belgique, Suisse romande, *frange orientale de la France*)


Pas que je sache ! Et elle n'était pas suisse non plus... Elle est décrite comme « ... une belle poissonière marseillaise ».



Ploupinet said:


> En effet, c'est aujourd'hui utilisé en Belgique et en Suisse (note qu'en Suisse, ils ont en plus "huitante" ! ).
> C'est sûrement aussi une façon ancienne de dire les nombres, qui en France n'est à l'heure actuelle plus utilisée


Une façon ancienne de dire les nombres... Quand est-ce que ça aurait changé ?

-----------

Merci, melu85 et Ploupinet, pour vos contributions.


----------



## Aoyama

> C'est sûrement aussi une façon ancienne de dire les nombres, qui en France n'est à l'heure actuelle plus utilisée


Ou alors la manière provençale de compter ...


----------



## Nanon

Oui ! Honorine est, dans les oeuvres de Pagnol, une poissonnière marseillaise haute en couleur... Le provençal laisse des traces dans son français...

Les formes occitanes de septante et nonante coexistent avec les formes "françaises". Sources en occitan ici pour ceux qui le souhaitent (je ne les citerai pas : l'occitan n'est pas le français) - les auteurs disent d'ailleurs que ces "gallicismes" sont à éviter. 

Vaugelas serait à l'origine de la disparition de septante et nonante en "français de France". Honorine (les films de Pagnol se placent dans les années 1930) parle donc déjà d'une façon qui peut sembler datée, et qui la caractérise en tout cas comme une Marseillaise enracinée, issue d'un milieu populaire, et qui a "gardé sa langue", au sens propre.


----------



## Nicomon

Il y a déjà plusieurs fils à ce sujet, dans lesquels on trouve des liens intéressants sur l'usage de septante, huitante/octante et nonante.

Par exemple celui-ci et ce post. Mais bon, ça ne fait que confirmer ce que Nanon a dit plus haut. 

Trouvé au hasard sur un forum de discussion...


> Il faudrait aussi penser à vérifier la piste scolaire : comment enseignait-on les éléments des mathématiques à l'époque où Honorine posait ses fesses sur les bancs de la communale ?


----------



## Nanon

Nicomon, je suis quasi certaine qu'à l'époque où Honorine était susceptible d'aller à l'école, à la fin du XIXe siècle, l'enseignement du calcul se faisait en français, car l'usage des "patois" était interdit... 

"Septante" et "nonante" n'étaient déjà plus utilisés dans le français standard enseigné à l'école et étaient déjà considérés comme vieillis ou régionaux. Pour "nonante", le Littré disait déjà _"a vieilli... est resté très-usité en Suisse, en Savoie et dans le midi de la France"_ (je cite selon le TLF, ici.)

Et jusqu'à quelle classe Honorine a-t-elle poursuivi sa scolarité ? (Il faudrait que je relise Pagnol...)  Compte-t-elle comme à l'école ou comme à la maison ? A-t-elle obtenu son certificat d'études ? Il est permis d'en douter... toutes les filles de milieu populaire ne terminaient pas l'école primaire à l'époque... Voilà autant de questions que le lecteur ou le spectateur peut se poser pour situer le personnage. Honorine est une commerçante qui compte comme elle sait, car si elle s'efforçait d'utiliser "soixante-dix-sept" et "quatre-vingt-onze", formes qu'elle connait probablement mais qu'elle n'utilise pas, elle s'embrouillerait encore davantage.

Il va sans dire que Pagnol, en tant que fils d'instituteur, savait pertinemment quel usage était admis à l'école et ailleurs.

Eh bé... pour une ligne de procédé comique utilisé par Pagnol pour dépeindre Honorine, c'est fou ce qu'on peut écrire ! Oh Bonne Mère !...


----------



## saddamtohmto

petite précision pour la Suisse:

- Nonante et septante sont la règle, soixante-dix et quatre-vingt-dix sont évidemment compris, même s'ils révéleront à coup sûr votre origine étrangère. 
- Huitante s'emploie dans les cantons de Vaud, Fribourg et Valais, tandis que quatre-vingts s'emploie dans les cantons de Berne, Genève, Neuchâtel et Jura. Les deux termes sont partout compris et sont invariablement employés à la télévision et dans les journaux. 
- Octante. A ma connaissance personne n'emploie ce terme en Suisse, pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais entendu.

Petite anecdote (je ne me souviens plus où je l'ai lue ou entendue malheureusement): 
Les chemins de fers fédéraux suisses (CFF) interdisaient à leurs employés de communiquer des numéros de trains ou autres avec le "système" français, càd les soixante-dix, ... Dans un pays multilingue comme la Suisse, les termes septante, huitante et nonante ont l'avantage d'être plus facilement compris et assimilés par des germanophones ou des italophones.

Ayant enseigné le français comme langue étrangère en Asie, j'ai constaté la perplexité des apprenants en présence du système vicésimal. Pourquoi faire si compliqué?


----------



## Benoît abroad

Calamitintin said:


> D'après une radio locale, au Luxembourg c'est comme en Belgique...!


 
Je ne pense pas: les Luxembourgeois disent comme les Français.


----------



## Nanon

saddamtohmto said:


> Ayant enseigné le français comme langue étrangère en Asie, j'ai constaté la perplexité des apprenants en présence du système vicésimal. Pourquoi faire si compliqué?



Quand j'étais moi aussi prof de FLE, j'avais un collègue belge qui enseignait "soixante-dix" et "quatre-vingt-dix" à ses débutants adultes, ces formes étant comprises partout. Mais il leur mentionnait aussi les variantes belges en leur disant de les utiliser en Belgique ou en Suisse... et en raillant l'inutile complication du système français .

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas parce que le français standard n'utilise pas "septante" et "nonante" que ces termes ne sont pas compris.

[…]


----------



## halfbeing

super_souris said:


> est ce que ces mots là ont ils été en France, alors?


Oui, il y a quelques siècles.

Septante, huiptante (sic) et nonante sont aussi utilisé dans le français acadien mais pas, comme déjà dit, au Québec.


----------



## Chimel

Il y a bien des années de cela, un Français qui travaillait dans le domaine de la finance m'avait dit qu'à la Bourse de Paris, on utilisait aussi "septante" et "nonante" dans les cotations: quand on dictait un cours de "soixante-dix huit francs", l'opérateur avait tendance à déjà inscrire un 6 en entendant "soixante" et puis devait corriger, d'où une perte de temps et une source d'erreur.

Je ne sais pas si c'est encore le cas. Je suppose que l'usage de l'informatique a en grande partie remédié au problème...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai souvent entendu septante et nonante, même parfois novante et neuvante en Franche-Comté ; surtout chez les personnes âgées. Je n'ai entendu huitante qu'en Suisse. Quant à octante, je ne l'ai jamais entendu.


----------



## Ludito

merci à tous pour les explications ! 
Donc si je résume :

-* France, Canada* : soixante, soixante-dix, quatre-vingt, quatre-vingt-dix, cent
- *Belgique, Rwanda, R.D. Congo* : soixante, septante, quatre-vingt, nonante, cent
- *Suisse* : soixante, septante, huitante, nonante, cent

(octante : plus en usage)


----------



## halfbeing

Pas exactement:

Français laurentien (Québec, Ontario etc): soixante-dix, quatre-vingt, quatre-vingt-dix
Français acadien: septante, huiptante, nonante


----------



## Aoyama

> Français acadien: septante, huiptante, nonante


huiptante avec un "p" ?
Pas impossible puisque dans le dialecte de Jersey on le trouve :
http://members.societe-jersiaise.org/geraint/jerriais/80ans.html
mais chez les Acadiens ?


----------



## halfbeing

À vrai dire j'ai trouvé les septante-huiptante-nonante acadiens sur en.wikipedia. En le relisant en peu plus attentivement j'ai découvert que on les utilise seulement en Nouvelle-Écosse. Même que c'est sur wikipédia l'article à l'air d'être assez bien informé à mon avis.


----------



## Aoyama

Bon, intéressant. La forme "huiptante" étant rarissime ...


----------



## Me-K

Juste cet info: en France même, dans les salles de marchés l'on ne dit pratiquement que septante, octante et nonante. Je le signale car à partir de là il n'est pas impossible que l'usage finisse par se répandre dans la langue usuelle. Un Français est bien sûr surpris au début, mais s'y habitue assez vite: l'on a moins de mal qu'on aurait pu le croire à adopter ces désignations nouvelles pour nous.


----------



## Aoyama

> dans les salles de marchés l'on ne dit pratiquement que septante, octante et nonante


pourquoi ?! Parce qu'elles sont envahies par des Belges et/ou des Suisses ?


----------



## Me-K

Non, bien qu'on y trouve une bonne proportion d'étrangers. Je crois que c'est le métier qui de lui-même aura trouvé plus sûres ou plus directes ces désignations. Tout se passe "à la voix", et il est important de très bien se comprendre, et instantanément. Ils viennent un peu tous des mêmes écoles, cela a pu jouer.


----------



## Aoyama

Vraiment, on compte "à la belge" dans les salles de marché ?! Un scoop ...


----------



## Me-K

Pour septante et nonante, je suis formel.
Je suis moins sûr pour octante.


----------



## Chimel

Aoyama said:


> Vraiment, on compte "à la belge" dans les salles de marché ?! Un scoop ...


Je l'avais indiqué dans un message du 24 février (mais je sais qu'il est fastidieux de relire in extenso de longs fils, pas de lézard... ), en me demandant si, avec l'informatisation, cette pratique restait en vigueur. Apparemment, oui. Je suis heureux de l'apprendre.


----------



## Me-K

J'ai retrouvé le post, dans ce fil, numéro 36. Je ne savais pas que cette pratique insolite en France remontait à "la corbeille" (la bourse à la criée). La corbeille était un milieu d'initiés - ben oui, forcément -, et même en travaillant dans la banque ou dans la finance il nous en revenait peu d'échos. Ils auront donc transmis le flambeau dans les salles des marchés, univers tout de même moins fermé, ce qui me laisse envisager une possible extension de cet usage à l'extérieur des salles des marchés.


----------



## Nanon

Rien de moins sûr, l'univers des salles de marchés étant plutôt impénétrable. Il faudrait exporter cet usage en-dehors des salles de marchés pour qu'il s'étende. Je ne fréquente pas assez de traders pour savoir s'ils comptent "à la belge" ou "à la suisse" en-dehors du travail, et je doute d'assister de mon vivant à un retour de _septante _et _nonante _(pour _huitante_, ce sera encore plus dur) en France. Avec une petite pointe de regret, d'ailleurs, mais je ne ferai rien pour forcer moi-même les choses, car si j'adoptais _septante _et _nonante _en France sans d'autres traits belges ou suisses, ce serait tout simplement incohérent.


----------



## Chimel

Je suis d'accord avec vous pour estimer que la probabilité d'une extension de _septante_ et _nonante_ en France est très faible, et que si ça se fait, ce ne sera pas au départ des salles de marché.

La seule hypothèse plausible, pour moi, ce serait un effet de mode: un nouveau Coluche qui ferait un sketch "culte" là-dessus, un film genre "Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis" ou "Les Visiteurs"... qui ferait que tout le monde se mettrait à reprendre cet usage, d'abord par dérision, en faisant allusion au sketch ou au film, et puis insensiblement de manière plus naturelle.

Cela dit, j'ai un exemple concret de propagation spontanée. Je me souviens très bien que, quand j'étais gosse, j'avais un oncle d'origine néerlandaise qui disait "quelque part" dans le sens de "d'une certaine manière" ("quelque part, je crois que tu as raison"), en traduisant littéralement de sa langue maternelle. Ça nous faisait marrer, on l'imitait même parfois pour le taquiner gentiment.

Et puis un jour, j'ai eu la stupéfaction de voir cet usage de "quelque part" se répandre en français jeune et branché! Du coup, mon brave oncle devenait un précurseur... 

Ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose que pour _septante_ et _nonante, _mais comme quoi, il ne faut jamais jurer de rien.


----------



## Aoyama

On sait que cette manière de compter fut en usage en France aussi, dans certaines régions (certains fils en traitent). Cette numération est d'ailleurs bien née en France.
Mais nous sommes bien d'accord 





> pour estimer que la probabilité d'une extension de _septante_ et _nonante_ en France est très faible, et que si ça se fait, ce ne sera pas au départ des salles de marché.


maintenant, c'est vrai que les tics de langue naissent à droite et à gauche ...


----------



## Nicomon

halfbeing said:


> À vrai dire j'ai trouvé les septante-huiptante-nonante acadiens sur en.wikipedia.


 Bonjour,

halfbeing fait sans doute référence à cet article sur lequel on lit notamment dans la version française : 


> Dans la région de Pubnico (comme au village de Wedgeport), en Nouvelle-Écosse, les termes septante, *huiptante* et nonante sont utilisés au lieu de soixante-dix, quatre-vingts et quatre-vingt-dix.


 Je n'étais pas au courant, et bien sûr... cela a piqué ma curiosité.

On le confirme dans ce document : L'Acadie de la Nouvelle-Écosse : le berceau des premiers francophones de l'Amérique du Nord.


> _… ou encore les termes utilisés pour compter certaines dizaines : *« septante » *pour soixante-dix (70), *« huitante » *prononcé huiptante pour quatre-vingt (80), *« nonante » *prononcé nenante pour quatre-vingt-dix (90), en sont des exemples._


 Également lu ici


> *…* du dehors leur vint aussi un léger apport de Jersiais,amenés sur leurs côtes par les grandes compagnies de pêche de l’île de Jersey


 Et enfin, sur cette page quelques résultats où l'on voit huit écrit avec un p = huipt

*@ Chimel :* au Québec, « quelque part » utilisé dans le sens de « d'une certaine manière / en quelque sorte » est très courant.


----------



## TitTornade

Aoyama said:


> On sait que cette manière de compter fut en usage en France aussi, dans certaines régions (certains fils en traitent). Cette numération est d'ailleurs bien née en France.
> Mais nous sommes bien d'accord
> maintenant, c'est vrai que les tics de langue naissent à droite et à gauche ...


 
Bonsoir, 
C'est vrai  Je fouille dans les archives départementales de la Meuse pour y trouver mes ancêtres et j'y lis parfois "septante" et "nonante"...
De même que "soixante un" pour "soixante-et-un", "vingt un" pour "vingt-et-un", etc.  
Je n'ai jamais entendu ces prononciations dans le "meusien" actuel


----------



## Calina18

Je m'apprêtais à remettre en question l'usage de septante et nonante en Acadie, car malgré ce qu'en dit l'Académie française (on retrouve aussi cette histoire dans Grevisse), la seule référence que j'aie jamais trouvée concernant leur usage est une référence historique, mentionnant d'ailleurs l'utilisation concomitante de soixante dix. Or, je viens de tomber sur cette page qui confirme que ces mots ainsi que hui(p)tante sont encore en usage  Home - CDÉNÉ (voir page 4) au moins dans certaines régions de l'Acadie.

J'avions tort .


----------



## toygekko

Bonjour. J’ai parlé avec une femme suisse et elle m’a dit que les Suisses disent „septant“ (ou „septante“, peut‑être) et „nonant“ (ou „nonante“). Elle m’a aussi dit que les Suisses parfois ne comprennent pas des nombres „quatre-vingt-dix“ et „soixante‑dix“ et écrivent 8010 et 6010. Est‑ce que c’est vrai? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse comme en Belgique, nous disons _septante_ et _nonante_. Nous comprenons bien sûr _soixante-dix_ et _quatre-vingt-dix_, encore qu'il nous faille généralement quelques secondes de plus pour « décoder » et comprendre exactement de quel nombre il s'agit. En tout cas, il est vrai que lorsqu'un Français nous dicte un numéro de téléphone, par exemple, nous allons facilement faire des ratures… 



Gardefeu said:


> ... et je crois bien que nulle part on ne dit _octante_!





anangelaway said:


> mmm... Certains pensent que c'est encore utilisé _localement en Suisse Romande_, et uniquement d'ailleurs. Tandis que d'autres le démentent.
> À mon avis, il doit bien y avoir encore _une ou deux_ personnes d'un certain âge qui doivent l'utiliser en Suisse Romande. Ce n'est que mon pressentiment.





saddamtohmto said:


> - Octante. A ma connaissance personne  n'emploie ce terme en Suisse, pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais  entendu.


Je confirme que de nos jours *plus personne* ne dit _octante_ en Suisse romande, même les personnes âgées. C'est soit _huitante_ (pour ceux qui ont réussi à se garder de la mauvaise influence française ), soit _quatre-vingts_.


----------



## Calina18

Je trouve que c'est triste parce qu'octante a tellement plus de sens que quatre-vingts.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais _huitante_ a autant de sens que _octante_, alors je ne regrette rien personnellement.


----------



## Darkicity

Calina18 said:


> Je trouve que c'est triste parce qu'octante a tellement plus de sens que quatre-vingts.


Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi aussi. Septant, octante et nonante sont plus facile que soixante-dix et quatre-vingts. Ces sont très bizarre. Je voudrais utiliser septante, octante et nonante en France mais je ne sais pas comme la majorité de la population vont réagir quand ils écoutent quelqu'un qui compte comme ça.


----------



## Nanon

Les Français seront certainement surpris. 
Les Belges et les Suisses, quant à eux, seront probablement flattés .


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Les Belges et les Suisses, quant à eux, seront probablement flattés .


Certainement pas avec _octante_ que *personne* ne dit plus à ma connaissance, où que ce soit sur la planète. Si vous osez ce mot-là, *tout le monde* vous regardera de travers. Il est donc à proscrire.

Pour le reste, je vous recommande de vous adapter à votre locuteur, c'est-à-dire d'employer :
– *quatre-vingts* avec tout le monde, sauf avec les Suisses, à qui vous pouvez aussi dire *huitante* (surtout dans les cantons non limitrophes avec la France) ;
– *soixante-dix* et *quatre-vingt-dix* avec tout le monde, sauf avec les Suisses et les Belges, à qui vous devriez dire *septante* et *nonante*.


----------



## Nanon

> devriez


Oui, "devriez" si vous voulez vous intégrer en Suisse ou en Belgique. "Pourriez" si votre but est simplement de communiquer...


----------



## danielc

Le pourcentage canadien qui comprend _septante...nonante _est beaucoup plus faible que celui en France. J'avais la vingtaine avant d'avoir entendu _nonante_ pour la première fois. J'ai l'impression que les Français sont condescendants à l'égard des Belges et Suisses sur ce point. Notre incompréhension canadienne est plus sincère.


----------



## Calina18

Maître Capello said:


> Certainement pas avec _octante_ que *personne* ne dit plus à ma connaissance, où que ce soit sur la planète. Si vous osez ce mot-là, *tout le monde* vous regardera de travers. Il est donc à proscrire.
> 
> Pour le reste, je vous recommande de vous adapter à votre locuteur, c'est-à-dire d'employer :
> – *quatre-vingts* avec tout le monde, sauf avec les Suisses, à qui vous pouvez aussi dire *huitante* (surtout dans les cantons non limitrophes avec la France) ;
> – *soixante-dix* et *quatre-vingt-dix* avec tout le monde, sauf avec les Suisses et les Belges, à qui vous devriez dire *septante* et *nonante*.



En français personne n'utilise plus octante, mais pour dire 80 c'est la construction linguistique qui est utilisée […] dans plusieurs autres langues. Bien sûr huitante peut faire l'affaire, mais puisqu'on dit octopode, octogone et octaèdre ne devrions nous pas tenter de rester constant ?


----------



## tilt

On dit certes un octogone mais un polygone à sept côtés s'appelle un _heptagone_, pas un _septagone_. La logique et la constance ne sont donc de toute façon pas respectées.
Ceci dit, j'admets volontiers que si le comptage vicésimal (en base 20) a des justifications historiques, il complique inutilement notre langue. Je préférerais moi aussi en rester à la base 10.


----------



## Maître Capello

Calina18 said:


> Bien sûr huitante peut faire l'affaire, mais puisqu'on dit octopode, octogone et octaèdre ne devrions nous pas tenter de rester constant ?


Il n'y a justement aucune cohérence en français puisque les noms et adjectifs relatifs aux nombres sont dérivés tantôt du français (_quatrain, cinquante, septante, huitante_…), tantôt du latin (_quatuor, quinquagénaire, octave, nonante, vicésimal_…) et tantôt du grec (_décamètre, kilomètre, hectare, pentacle, hexagone, heptagone, tétraèdre, dodécaèdre_…).


----------



## jekoh

Calina18 said:


> En français personne n'utilise plus octante, mais pour dire 80 c'est la construction linguistique qui est utilisée […] dans plusieurs autres langues. Bien sûr huitante peut faire l'affaire, mais puisqu'on dit octopode, octogone et octaèdre ne devrions nous pas tenter de rester constant ?


Proposez-vous également d'adopter « pentante » pour rester constant ?


----------



## danielc

On peut dire soit _huitante_ ou soit_ quatre-vingts_ en français suisse. Il n'y a pas donc de norme enseignée dans les écoles suisses, ou est-il question de _huitante_ comme la norme officielle et enseignée, mais _quatre-vingts_ selon la proximité à la France?


----------



## Maître Capello

En Suisse, tout dépend du canton : dans les cantons de Vaud, du Valais et de Fribourg, nous disons, apprenons et enseignons _huitante_ (et surtout pas _quatre-vingts_, qu'on se le dise ) ; dans les autres cantons francophones, notamment ceux de Genève, de Neuchâtel et du Jura, ils disent surtout _quatre-vingts_, mais parfois aussi _huitante_ (sous notre bonne influence ).


----------



## danielc

Au Canada, on peut souvent rejeter un mot qui est trop "français de France", et on peut certainement trouver des conflits linguistiques acharnés entre francophones au Canada.

Maître C, est-ce que vos émoticônes sourires indiquent bien les attitudes entre les Suisses francophones sur ce point? Rien de grave, en d'autres mots?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, rien de grave du tout. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le rejet de _quatre-vingts_ au cœur de la Suisse romande n'est pas un rejet du français hexagonal. Cela pourrait être une particularité belge ou québécoise que cela ne changerait rien. C'est d'une part un attachement au parler régional historique et d'autre part un rejet de ce qui apparaît comme illogique, car il est tout de même plus logique de dire _huitante_ que _quatre-vingts_, a fortiori si l'on dit déjà _septante_ et _nonante_.


----------

